# LED Lights



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

so tonight i went to J&L and got me the Marineland Double bright 36-48 inch light strip. the light its slef is 36 inch and the legs just ajust out to 48 inch. (16) 1w LED's = 1,200 Lumens. It has moon lighting and day lights. here is a video (taken from crappy digi cam) hope u enjoy

DSCN3322.mp4 video by cowis - Photobucket

peter


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really good Peter!!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice! 
how much is that ? i may go there check it ,,,,


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

it came to 179.94 with taxes.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

frick!

thats looks awesome pete!

good buy!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

wallmart has the same light strips. that's what i did for my tank too . looks great


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

no walmart iv ever seen has this light strip. looks nice tho.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice looking tank i like the rock set-up. might have to steal that look


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nice light strip, I've been considering picking on up for my non-planted 90g but not really sure if it'll cause a algae outbreak for being so bright.


----------



## brunosmith (Mar 14, 2011)

here is a tutorial setups also using flexible LED strip

ww.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?p=17924892


----------



## brunosmith (Mar 14, 2011)

oops, sorry didn't realise the tutorial link was not completed , just add a "w"


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

brunosmith said:


> here is a tutorial setups also using flexible LED strip
> 
> LED ? Where to find LED strips? - Reef Central Online Community


woh those look awesome


----------



## brunosmith (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah, that looks really awesome .. I wanna do my tank excatly the same but in that thread he didn't explain the installation. I have found the similar Flexible LED strips but I guess I don't need the IP68 LED strip which he used for his tank that can go underwater.
would love to hear your experience.


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

the video is good, very nice led lights ? I would like to know is it waterproof ?


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I have one of those (but a single bright) on my fahaka tank, very nice light indeed!

Only thing I'm not impressed about is the fact that you can't use a timer on them, well you can but then you wont get the moon lighting..... Maybe in ten years from now they'll pull their heads out of their behinds and start building timers into light strips like they should have more than 10 years ago!

I'm also disappointed that they don't make a strip longer than the 36-48" one, I'd really like to put one of these on my 6'er.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

does your 6' tank have a center brace?? if so, you can use a pair of 3' lights and it will work fine


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Jonney, yea I have two cheap 3' lights on the tank right now but would like to replace them with led's


----------

